# difference between ford LD and HD



## cgillispn (Feb 25, 2004)

Ok, I'm going to look at a truck friday, It's a 94 F250, but there is a light duty and a heavy duty version, correct? I want to put a 2 yard sander in the back but even if its the heavy duty version I am probably going to have to put airbags or an extra leaf in, Will the airback suffice for the light duty version too, or is there more stuff that is different (i.e. lighter axles)? Also, I should be able to tell by the GVW on the door jam, correct? 9000 is HD, what is LD?


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

The main difference between the HD and the LD is the rear axle. They both run a 10.25" Sterling, but the HD has a full floating rearend (has the hubs exposed) and the LD is only semi floating (no hubs on rear). The HD version will have a GVW on the door sticker of either 8600 or 8800, if it is anything lower than these it is a LD.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

I am not sure on both having the 10.25 or not. I am certain on the LD having the semi-floating rear and the HD uses a full-floating rear axle like Team_Yamaha said. Also I believe the LD with the semi-floating axle has fewer lugs, 6 I think. Instead of the 8 on the full-floater HD axle. A LD 3/4 ton 6700# GVW is not much better then a 1/2 ton, and will have similar rated tires so the tries will be under rated for you. I would not consider it for hauling the weight you plan to. Be careful on the airbag systems. They will crack the frames right where they mount if you run them with too high of air psi in the bags. I have seen this happen on all brands of air bags.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Let me understand you correctly. You plan on putting a 2yd sander in a 3/4 ton truck. You know in advance you will be overloading a truck by as much as 2 1/2 tons when full. 
Do you also plan on installing a blade?

The airbags and extra springs can make it carry the weight but will not make it legal. Brakes on the light duty are smaller baerings are also smaller, spring mounts, drive shaft, tires, rims, plus a few things not listed.
Advice, if you know ahead of time you will be installing a sander buy a 1 ton or heaver. Check with your insurance Co. I beleave if you get in an acident and are over weight they may not cover you. The HD at best is rated for 8800 lb and with a full load and no blade you could be in the area of 12000 lb. In our state that could cost you $.05 a lb. for overweight. 
Please think it through carefuly
Dwan


----------



## cgillispn (Feb 25, 2004)

Ok, I bought the truck yesterday, It's a '94 F250 HD 8600 GVW single wheel. ....The truck has an 8' fisher plow and a dump bed (PickUp). I have seen many F250's with plows and sanders, why are you saying the F250 cannot carry a sander and plow. How much does 2 yards of sand mixed with salt weigh?


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

I did not say it cannot cary it just you can't cary a full load of sand and be legal. 
Wet sand only = 1.35 ton per yard here some sands are heaver some are lighter.
sander? 600 to 1000 lb.
blade 700 to 850 lb

take empty truck to scales weigh, subtract from 8600. the rest is your load capabilty no mater what you do to the suspention. 
This year thay have stoped most every truck in our town and issued tickets maybe not ware you live but it will get there.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

I have an 89 LD 6700 GVW semi floating Sterling 10.25 8 lug.I plowed this whole season pushing a 9 foot fisher,yes I know Im nuts.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2004)

No, I think your fine with that truck. I thought the frames were just as heavy as the 250 HDs. Did you have air bags, i bet it took a nose dive with the blade up .


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

On my 89 F-250 they break down what part you need by if it's over 8,500 gvw or under. The front axles a HD 44 vers reg duty, it takes a different crossover pipe, different brake pads, different shocks maybe that's just how they list the parts. Or there are different parts involved in LD vers HD. Ford has many mystery's.


----------

